
iKe: a browser-based sandbox for K - kick
http://johnearnest.github.io/ok/ike/ike.html
======
RodgerTheGreat
More context/explanation, and a little livecoding demo, can be found on the
github page: [https://github.com/JohnEarnest/ok/tree/gh-
pages/ike](https://github.com/JohnEarnest/ok/tree/gh-pages/ike)

And here's another demo, showing the creation of a voronoi diagram from
points. This might better illustrate how one can use iKe to iteratively
develop programs:
[https://i.imgur.com/7JNU2r3.gif](https://i.imgur.com/7JNU2r3.gif)

~~~
7thaccount
Seriously cool!

------
markstos
The primary page linked to would be improved it linked to any kind of
documentation like what you've mentioned. I followed the link, saw a pretty
much blank page and left.

~~~
kick
It seems pretty self-explanatory to me?

"A Sandbox for [language]" → text box, run button, "Choose an Example..."
button

~~~
i_don_t_know
I think a link to the Readme.md might be more useful because it explains in
detail what it is, why you might find it useful, and how to use it. The
Readme.md contains a link to the sandbox fairly early on, but the sandbox
doesn‘t seem to provide an easy way to get to the documentation (language
info, API info, etc).

~~~
kick
k doesn't have any valuable documentation to begin with, so language info
wouldn't be much better than what you could get by doing a WWW search. The
best way to learn is by doing, and the examples are _really_ well commented.

~~~
lelf
> _k doesn 't have_

Yes it has.

[https://github.com/JohnEarnest/ok/blob/gh-
pages/docs/Manual....](https://github.com/JohnEarnest/ok/blob/gh-
pages/docs/Manual.md) for OK (the K interpreter in iKe)

------
7thaccount
I really like the K language after reading through the ok tutorial listed
below.

I just wish there was a free and open source K engine written in C that would
work on Windows or Linux. I've tried J, but I think I like K much better. Ok
and Kona don't seem to be production worthy (performance or correctness I
would guess). I like the concept of a tiny interpreter though with no install
(kinda what Kona has for Windows, but better supported).

~~~
RodgerTheGreat
At the end of the day, that's the immovable object. A free, open-source, high-
performance interpreter for K would get cease-and-desist-ed into oblivion by
virtue of competing with the commercial implementation. That's why I made mine
a toy: fun to tinker with, but not fast enough to give anybody ideas. Kinda
sucks, huh?

~~~
kick
Have you seen ngn/k? It was released under the AGPL recently, and is pretty
fast.

~~~
7thaccount
I just looked at it quickly and it appears to be more than a toy. How about
Windows support? File I/O?

------
tombert
Every time I see one of these array-processing languages, I'm always baffled
at how small you can make the code, but then am further baffled and wonder how
anyone is able to read/debug it.

To people here who know APL/J/K rather well, does it become second-nature and
easy to find mistakes?

~~~
RodgerTheGreat
Yep.

~~~
kick
I second this.

------
HeraldEmbar
There needs to be detailed comments for at least ONE of those examples! Very
cool. I've looked into k and J...they look like fun toy languages.

~~~
RodgerTheGreat
Most of the examples have a moderate supply of comments. Here are a few I
cherrypicked:

[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/JohnEarnest/ok/gh-
pages/ik...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/JohnEarnest/ok/gh-
pages/ike/examples/dissolve.k) ("dissolve" effect)

[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/JohnEarnest/ok/gh-
pages/ik...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/JohnEarnest/ok/gh-
pages/ike/examples/upc.k) (UPC generator)

[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/JohnEarnest/ok/gh-
pages/ik...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/JohnEarnest/ok/gh-
pages/ike/examples/islands.k) (random island coasts)

